# عالم الفن > منتدى البث المباشر >  بدء بث قناة الفيصلي

## هدوء عاصف

*

 اطلق نادي الفيصلي قناته الرياضية الخاصة  بالإشتراك مع أحد المستثمرين على التردد التالي

10720 افقي وبحزمة 27500 

والجدير بالذكر ان القناة تقدم اغان و صور لللاعبين والجمهور والإداريين .



*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مبروك للنسر لأزرق هذه القناة وبالتفويق

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مبروك اضافة جديدة لـ الفريق وبستفيدوو منها  :SnipeR (9):

----------


## احمد امين

الفيصلي الزعيم الفيصلي الزعيم الفيصلي الزعيم الفيصلي الزعيم الفيصلي الزعيم الفيصلي الزعيم الفيصلي الزعيم الفيصلي الزعيم الفيصلي الزعيم الفيصلي الزعيم الفيصلي الزعيم الفيصلي الزعيم الفيصلي الزعيم الفيصلي الزعيم الفيصلي الزعيم الفيصلي الزعيم الفيصلي الزعيم الفيصلي الزعيم الفيصلي الزعيم الفيصلي الزعيم الفيصلي الزعيم الفيصلي الزعيم الفيصلي الزعيم الفيصلي الزعيم الفيصلي الزعيم الفيصلي الزعيم الفيصلي الزعيم الفيصلي الزعيم الفيصلي الزعيم الفيصلي الزعيم الفيصلي الزعيم الفيصلي الزعيم الفيصلي الزعيم الفيصلي الزعيم الفيصلي الزعيم الفيصلي الزعيم
 :Jordan:  :Jordan:   :Jordan:   :Jordan:   :Jordan:   :Jordan:   :Jordan:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مباااارك للزعيم

----------


## &روان&

*مبرووووووووووك للفيصلي الزعيم هي القناة ومنها للاعلى*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]و الله يا ريتوا الف مبروك 

انا هالشهرين حاسة حالي جاي من الفضاء [/align]*

----------

